# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Thunder in the East map (WIP)

## timallen

Here is the map that has been monopolizing my time for the last couple of months or so.  Its the first installment of a game that will eventually cover the entire European Theater of Operations in World War II.  This is the first game in the series, the next three will cover the war in the West, in North Africa, and in Northern Europe.  Its a huge project, and the amount of detail the game designer and developers need is daunting.  But I am now almost finished this part of it so  I thought I would show it off here.

----------


## ChickPea

Impressive!

Tell me the numbering of each hexagon was automated and you didn't have to do it manually?!

----------


## timallen

Nope.  All done manually.  But not all done by me.  After doing about 20 columns I wrote to the developer/publisher and said if he wanted the map done on time he would have to get somebody else to fill in the rest, as it was driving me nuts and taking forever to do!

----------


## snodsy

Wow, really nice, love the way the hexes are done, subtle but understandable, great job, look forward to seeing this series.

----------


## ChickPea

Whew! You dodged a bullet there.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilya Kudriashov

Very nice map
it will be a monster game with whole Europe map?

----------


## Galendae

Awesome.  Looks like a great game too!

----------


## timallen

Its a nightmare.  At least it is for me since the graphics will never be done.  It is supposed to be 5 linked monster games, 4 of which will need maps and aircraft graphics from me.  Well, OK, maybe the graphics will get done but its long past being the fun project it started out as.  Currently I am working on the last of the air units

----------


## Falconius

That's impressive, very impressive.  I can stay interested in projects for years, but not in a continuous stream like that, about a month and half is about my limit then I take break, so I feel your pain.

----------


## randigpanzrall

Hot stuff !! I never looked this thread before...that was a mistake

----------


## Josiah VE

Very nice map! I love the forests. You do a good job of combining aesthetics and functionality.

----------


## timallen

Thanks, fellow Winterpeg resident!  The game has now been Kick-started but I am not sure when it will be published.

----------


## timallen

Just an update: this game is now being shipped.  My contribution was the graphics for the map, the aircraft icons on the counters, the graphics on the card-backs, and the art on the front of the box.  Oh and the graphics for three little card-boxes that were part of the Kickstarter-only exclusive.

----------


## Kellerica

I really like the look of this project! The board in particular looks great. I'm usually not that fond of hexa tiles like this, but I think the look works. I have some friends who would probably go nuts over a game like this!

----------


## exterminatus

This is by far the best hex map fo a board game Ive seen. Everything looks gorgeous and well thought through. It a s clear and still beautiful. The rivers between the hexes is a nice touch.

Im in the process of doing my own BoardGames map with hexes. Will definitely get inspired.

----------


## The Lazy One

Really cool map! I was going to do something like this for another hex-n-counter boardgame, but the project stalled before starting. 
As for the numbering - that's just crazy! O.O

----------


## Eklipse

The level of detail on this map is astounding. You even included some of the smaller towns that are typically overlooked. Really helps capture the scale of the historical setting.

----------


## Tiana

Hiya, fellow Winterpegger. Was this just a Kickstarter or will it be stocked in Game Knight? /question that is relevant to almost no one else

----------


## timallen

Hi and sorry for the lateness of this reply...I haven't checked in here in months.  In answer to your question: there were extra games made in addition to those for the Kickstarter, but not that many.  And since it is a heavy and rather pricey war-game, I would not expect Game Knight to stock it.  GMT games may at some future date re-publish it.  The original company that produced it, Victory Point Games, got bought out and seems to now be dormant.

----------

